# us cutter laserpoint & signblazer elements



## Danielle (Aug 22, 2008)

I received my us cutter laserpoint last week. It came with sign blazer elements. I finally got the cutter to cut something but am having a hard time figuring out the software. Does anyone else have this set-up? I want to do jersey names/numbers, and need to figure out how to cut for 2 color applications. I usually use Illustrator and would much rather be able to cut directly from Illustrator but have been told that's npt possible. Can anyone give me simple directions to achieve this is SBE or is SignCut x2 easier to use? 

I'm leaning toward the Spectra Eco-film vinyl. Does anyone use this and do 2-colors? I am concerned about bleed-thru from the motocross jerseys.

Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I had a similar experience with my laserpoint and signblazer. In the end I returned it and upgraded to a Graphtec. I couldn't be happier that I did the upgrade. Now I just make my design in Corel Draw(assume Illustrator works the same) and send it straight to the Graphtec and it spits out perfectly in seconds. No bad cuts or lock-ups or any problems really. This is how I always thought it was supposed to be. Contour cutting is pretty handy too. I know the cost looks like a lot, but the time and vinyl that I don't waste will pay me back quickly.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

When you have imported a multi-colored vector image in to SignBlazer, it shows how many colors on the cut layout screen in the top left corner. Select the color you want to cut by clicking on the color, and make sure you load that color of vinyl in the machine. Reapeat for each colored layer.


----------



## elitedrb (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a sign blazer as well, and we just can't get it to work the way that I understood it to work. We purchased it in June, and it has just sat in our shop covered up(because of frustration and not enough time). Any ideas? I wanted to use the cutter to cut out heat transfer designs that were created in corel draw 11, but no go... Help, what can i do?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

elitedrb said:


> I have a sign blazer as well, and we just can't get it to work the way that I understood it to work. We purchased it in June, and it has just sat in our shop covered up(because of frustration and not enough time). Any ideas? I wanted to use the cutter to cut out heat transfer designs that were created in corel draw 11, but no go... Help, what can i do?


Contour cutting heat transfers with SignBlazer will only work with our LaserPoint cutters. Do you have a LaserPoint?


----------



## elitedrb (Aug 5, 2008)

yes, i have the 36' laser with contour. I want to print my full color designs on my ipf 5100 ink jet and then cut the design out with the laserpoint cutter for heat transfer applications. My due diligence proved to me that this was the machine for the cost, but between the learning curve for the software, the software company not able to be reached, It has just sat in the corner. I am looking forward to fireing this baby up. lol


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Contour Cutting with SignBlazer and the LaserPoint

1. Select your vectorized graphic in Signblazer, then go to manipulate and click on Expand/Outline/Inline. Select Outline, and make sure Keep Original is the only option checked. Set the Offset to 0.00, and then choose the thickness of the contour line (how far away from the graphic you want the contour line to be). I use 0.40 for most testing, but it can be set to whatever you want. Click OK.

2. Now that your contour line has been created, you will need to select the contour line (not the whole graphic), then go back to Manipulate, and then click on Cut Mask On/ Off.

3. Click File, then Print. Go to Regist., and select the bottom two corner marks. Click OK. Now click Print.

4. Get the document from your printer and load it in the LaserPoint cutter with the registration marks at the front just barely sticking out to the cutting strip.

5. Click Finish. Now go to File, then click Cut a Print. Click Cut. Use the onscreen buttons with your mouse, or the keyboard number pad to jog the laser to the right side registration mark. Once it is in the middle of the right mark, click Next. Now jog the laser to the middle of the left registration mark, and click Next.

6. Now click Cut, and the LaserPoint should start cutting the contour you created around your graphic. If it is out of alignment, you can adjust the Redeye offset values for the X or Y axis. It may take a few runs to get it dialed in.


I would be happy to log in to your computer and walk you through the steps until you feel comfortable with contour cutting your transfers.

Ken


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

Danielle said:


> I received my us cutter laserpoint last week. It came with sign blazer elements. I finally got the cutter to cut something but am having a hard time figuring out the software. Does anyone else have this set-up? I want to do jersey names/numbers, and need to figure out how to cut for 2 color applications. I usually use Illustrator and would much rather be able to cut directly from Illustrator but have been told that's npt possible. Can anyone give me simple directions to achieve this is SBE or is SignCut x2 easier to use?
> 
> I'm leaning toward the Spectra Eco-film vinyl. Does anyone use this and do 2-colors? I am concerned about bleed-thru from the motocross jerseys.
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated!


You would probably be better off with SignCutX2 because you can have a direct link to your Illustrator program and will be able to work back and forth easier. I think the upgrade is only about 30.00. 
You might want to keep in mind that if you want to contour cut Ink Jet transfers, you will need to use the Transfer paper for darks because it has the two layers that you need. There might be another backing available but this is the easiest way. The good part about it is that you can put the transfer on colored garments as well as white or light colors. 
If you continue to use SighBlazer, one thing that you might want to do is to print off the manual. The program becomes very clear when you have all of the instructions in front of you along with pictures. I use both SighCutX2 and SignBlazer. I have the Lazerpoint and I love it. I wanted to take a hammer to it in the beginning but now I wouldn't take anything for it. Please be patient and it will all work out. 
Ken is great to help on this line and if you call US Cutter you will always get a good answer. I have had to call several times and have always been helped in a professional happy manner. 
Keep trying and be patient and ask questions. 

Good Luck,
Bonnie Williams
Kansas City, MO


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

elitedrb said:


> I have a sign blazer as well, and we just can't get it to work the way that I understood it to work. We purchased it in June, and it has just sat in our shop covered up(because of frustration and not enough time). Any ideas? I wanted to use the cutter to cut out heat transfer designs that were created in corel draw 11, but no go... Help, what can i do?


Robert,
You might want to upgrade to SignCut X2 so that you can directly import your designs into the cutter program from Corel. As I mentioned before, it has been my experience that you will need to use the transfer paper for Darks in your cutter. Because it has a backing, you can cut the design out, weed it then heat press. I have heard that there is a carrier sheet stuff that you can buy to use with regular Ink Jet Transfer paper but I haven't seen it in action and I think it would be more expensive. The Transfer paper for darks is more expensive than the regular but the upside is that you can then use it on colored fabrics as well as white. 
You will have to get proficient with Contour cutting. Be ready to spend some time learning and experimenting but when you "Get it" you will be sooooo happy and will get much more use out of your cutter.
Don't give up, 
Bonnie Williams
Kansas City, MO


----------



## TeamPhenomenon (Jan 14, 2010)

I may have to upgrade myself because this sign blazer software crashes after I start working on the outlines, thanks for the tip.


----------



## elitedrb (Aug 5, 2008)

It has been a while since I have visited, I wanted to say thank you for your knowledge and help to both Ken Rimes, and Bonnie... I am gearing up for the summer and I am going to try contour cutting again.. I will be looking into upgrading my software and calling Ken... thanks


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

Good luck and remember.....lots of practice.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

elitedrb said:


> It has been a while since I have visited, I wanted to say thank you for your knowledge and help to both Ken Rimes, and Bonnie... I am gearing up for the summer and I am going to try contour cutting again.. I will be looking into upgrading my software and calling Ken... thanks


I don't know if Ken Imes is available for support, he has not posted to this forum in almost a year. Signblazer is ok for free to design and cut, but as you stated, no real support.
I have had some luck contour cutting with Signcut Pro. You would need a good vector program to go with it.


----------



## elitedrb (Aug 5, 2008)

I use Corel Draw 11, I am thinking of upgrading that as well..


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

That would not be necessary, unless you have other reasons to upgrade, Signcut Pro will work fine with Corel Draw 11


----------

